# Slow N Steady Spring 2015 - June 6th, 2015



## Ninja Storm (May 7, 2015)

Slow N Steady Spring 2015 has been announced! 

Please note that I'm still having a few issues with Paypal, so registration isn't going to open until this Sunday!

Check the website for more information!


----------



## henrysavich (May 8, 2015)

Why does mega keep ending up in these competitions?


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 8, 2015)

Yeah, okay. I'll be there.


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 14, 2015)

pst registration is open


----------



## ChaozCubing (May 20, 2015)

I'll be there!


----------



## Ninja Storm (May 30, 2015)

Make sure to register for Slow N Steady this weekend! Registration closes on Monday!


----------



## obelisk477 (May 30, 2015)

Anyone coming from NC our south-er?


----------



## WACWCA (Jun 2, 2015)

Ive been trying to sign up the past few days but the email isnt getting sent to us for some reason. its worked before idk why not now


----------



## DanpHan (Jun 2, 2015)

Planning on being there.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 4, 2015)

Slow n Steady Spring 2015 Pick 'Em:
http://goo.gl/forms/hjiynR3vvM
Psych Sheet:
http://www.cubingusa.com/slownsteadyspring2015/psych.php?e=3x3


----------

